# UPDATE - on my R35 GTR Tuning



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

well over the winter my GTR has had some work done at my shop..


cosmetics and performance mods over the winter..

i have now done or still need to do the following to finish it off..

New R35 Front Bumper
Carbon Grill To Bumper
Carbon Rad panel
Carbon Bonnet Vents
ALI header Tank
GTC rear light Kit
800CC injectors
New Race Pads
Large Front Mount Intercooler And Large DIA pipes.
New HR Suspension
New Map


New Rubber and also my wheels are being Refurbed into a porsche pearl Black colour..



























































































tracking is fine - its set up for track and i do push it


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

some more







































































































































































more pics to follow in due time - have around 4-5 customer car am working on so please bear with me..


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Looking good kiddo.

What's with the rear interior out? Are you soundproofing, or rear seat deleting?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Looks very :smokin: Jurgen. Aiming for low 10's this season then?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Looking good kiddo.
> 
> What's with the rear interior out? Are you soundproofing, or rear seat deleting?




just doing the suspension

you wont believe the amount work is needed to remove the rear suspension lol..


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Looks very :smokin: Jurgen. Aiming for low 10's this season then?


my best is 10.9 but things with the cobb tuning have moved on a bit i think me and Ben @GTC tested a lot in our cars during the early cobb tuning over last few years so maybe with the new mods and improved mapping ,i guess if am lucky maybe 10.5.:thumbsup:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Proper injector/big MAF/big turbo mapping is soon to be tested, tables have been found to control the clutches properly


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

thistle said:


> Proper injector/big MAF/big turbo mapping is soon to be tested, tables have been found to control the clutches properly


Very, very cool..... :smokin:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thistle said:


> Proper injector/big MAF/big turbo mapping is soon to be tested, tables have been found to control the clutches properly


and a big thanks to you sir., when i have this done ben has arranged for me to come over for some dyno testing with your support there.. :thumbsup:


in around 2-3 weeks i will be ready


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

If all goes well that should coincide with when we're ready. You'll need some intakes to sort out your maxxed out MAF sensors. Ben/ITG are working on some that sound good. Stock filters are only 375cm^2 (between the two of them), an Evo with half the engine and turbos has a single filter nearly that big. Stock GTR are far too small.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thistle said:


> If all goes well that should coincide with when we're ready. You'll need some intakes to sort out your maxxed out MAF sensors. Ben/ITG are working on some that sound good. Stock filters are only 375cm^2 (between the two of them), an Evo with half the engine and turbos has a single filter nearly that big. Stock GTR are far too small.


well to fit intakes you need to have bumper off lol, so i guess i need to start shopping for some..

what do you think of the harmann ones ? AQ Motorsports|Harman Motive - Subaru, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Hyundai, BMW & Mazda Performance Tuning Specialists - Intakes and Filters - Harman Motive 2009 + Nissan GTR (R35) Cold Air Intake System

i would rather fit whilst my car is in bits..

i can then sell my K and N drop in filters to someone


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I've not really looked at any of them, but I gather some fit without removing the bumper.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

nice work Jurgen. no no don't go for harman ! its oem maf size pointless. and support UK made guys ! 


i know your 1/2 tempted with turbo upgrade (which will be next to run out of puff after injector/intake upgrades). There are some price concious and big power options coming

budget version using the original cores, staying journal bearing and just the bigger compressor wheels, and a cutback to the shaft.
Or doing a bigger version with the Garrett BB cores and larger compressor wheel to give 800BHP.

On my visit to far east (where tuning 35's is way ahead) many are going modified oem turbo but some are seeing cracked oem manifold, so we also working on a manifold t304 sch10, 2.7mm wall thickness.

Yup Jurgen right, 5 hours to change suspension.


fancy changing to E85 fuel Jurgen ? apparently you can buy it from Morrisons :smokin: uprate the fuel pump while you've got rear interior ripped up.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> nice work Jurgen. no no don't go for harman ! its oem maf size pointless. and support UK made guys !
> 
> 
> i know your 1/2 tempted with turbo upgrade (which will be next to run out of puff after injector/intake upgrades). There are some price concious and big power options coming
> ...


hi ben, 

i have already the twin fuel pumps to rear already- pics of install coming soon..


but really need these large intakes into bumper i have heard as much as 40whp gains..

also i have found my obd port.

on last thing can you give me an idea on IGT when they are ready, you know how impatient i am and i have the event to attend at end of month..


am planning coming the night before to get a map for the E85 lol..


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

god dam im soooo excited about projects like yours :thumbsup:


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

very nice monster you'll have here

Are you planning on some nurburgring trip this year ? I would love to see this in the flesh


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

zeyd said:


> very nice monster you'll have here
> 
> Are you planning on some nurburgring trip this year ? I would love to see this in the flesh


maybe but running a business and having a small 1 year old child = eats a lot of my time up..


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Very impressed with the mods you are doing, and the wheels look great!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Its people like you who will sort out servicing prices etc and bring them down on the GTR, good man:thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

wheels and new tyres are on..(wheels are stuning in real life)

colour is fantastic,.


just waiting on new intakes, intercooler, fuel pumps,.


and a nice map from GTC..


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks good,OEM wheels are very nice in the right color:thumbsup:


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Come on Jurgen, sort that chuffin camera out. I don't think the pictures are doing the work justice. Wheels look nice.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

as requested some better pics


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks !


So J-hooks or brembos lol ?


----------



## paparazzi (Oct 10, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> as requested some better pics


Dude, I hate to tell you this but if those are AP Racing J hooks in the front, you've mounted them backwards


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

paparazzi said:


> Dude, I hate to tell you this but if those are AP Racing J hooks in the front, you've mounted them backwards


you are correct , but the j hooks the other way made an air noise at low speeds.. swapped them the other way and no noise and worked fine, infact it seems to grip / brake better..

i have done plenty track and drag days and they are working great..


so am not concerend.

my old rx7 was the same and as far as i know current owner is using the same way as fitted









i have seen other guys do these before too..


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

4000 miles & I need to refurb all of my wheels & wanted to go black as well.
Can i ask how you removed the old finish? a chemical stripper or sanded?
HPC quoted over £300 each to refurb & i'd rather save the money to buy a Cobb


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

CharlieBrown said:


> 4000 miles & I need to refurb all of my wheels & wanted to go black as well.
> Can i ask how you removed the old finish? a chemical stripper or sanded?
> HPC quoted over £300 each to refurb & i'd rather save the money to buy a Cobb


that means the hpc knows a local body shop who will do it for £60 each


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

GTR looking great. Also love your old Rx7, looks fantastic, love it.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

paparazzi said:


> Dude, I hate to tell you this but if those are AP Racing J hooks in the front, you've mounted them backwards



They are the correct way around,if you look at the partnumbers,the one on the picture is the left front:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

CharlieBrown,
I would recommend Wheelworks in Crawley Wheels Works UK | Alloy Wheel Refinishing. Full factory refurbishment, powder coat, wetspray and custom finishes.
John, one of the owners is an Evo owner who had an R35 on order until the recession hit!
Their process is very thorough using modern equipment as you will see from the website. Give them a call, they charged £250 for all 4 on my Scooby and did an excellent job.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

CharlieBrown said:


> 4000 miles & I need to refurb all of my wheels & wanted to go black as well.
> Can i ask how you removed the old finish? a chemical stripper or sanded?
> HPC quoted over £300 each to refurb & i'd rather save the money to buy a Cobb


my guys done mine for yup £60 each..

of course i have to remove tyre and re fit around £15 a rim to swap.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

intakes and intercooler pics to follow soon..:thumbsup:


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

GTR_Steve said:


> CharlieBrown,
> I would recommend Wheelworks in Crawley Wheels Works UK | Alloy Wheel Refinishing. Full factory refurbishment, powder coat, wetspray and custom finishes.
> John, one of the owners is an Evo owner who had an R35 on order until the recession hit!
> Their process is very thorough using modern equipment as you will see from the website. Give them a call, they charged £250 for all 4 on my Scooby and did an excellent job.


Thanks for this, Crawley not far from me :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

tasty mods good work thumbs up


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

got intecooler mounted on.

am now waiting on my fabricators for my new custom intakes and filters to be made along with silicone and other bits..

i have used mikalor clamps all round.

again sorry for quality of photos but am so busy i dont have time for pro shoots and must use a quick way..


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Great work. Gives us all an idea on what the potentials are and how things should be done.:thumbsup:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> god dam im soooo excited about projects like yours :thumbsup:


mmmmmmm and mine benji:thumbsup: lol kk


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Are you gonna change the turbo's in the future?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

yes youl need... bb turbos / 950 injectors/100mmcold air/80mm intercooler pipes/larger maf /larger fuel lines
dont forget fuel reg,clutches and gearbox mods asap

and your their!! lol 

good luck kk its a nice trip


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kevan kemp said:


> yes youl need... bb turbos / 950 injectors/100mmcold air/80mm intercooler pipes/larger maf /larger fuel lines
> dont forget fuel reg,clutches and gearbox mods asap
> 
> and your their!! lol
> ...


yours will be immense mate


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

..........And a heck of alot of fuel to keep the darn thing moving! All of the above mods make for one thirsty beast! I feel a Shell V Power loyalty card coming on........


----------



## Ellsworth (Jan 4, 2008)

wheels look incredible. Where did you get them done?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

more updates...


we decided to go with large intakes rather thans harman..

this caused a few maf issues in the software due to the design of intercooler switching the flow, but GTC with thistles help , we managed to get to the bottom of it..

its been long and frustrating but nothing comes easy especially as this is the first car with the FORGE IC, plus big INJ and big Intakes..so a lot of R & D was needed and patience, we must of put a lot of hours into it and will save other a lot of hassle.

at one time we were going from stock to fully modded back to stock in less than a day.

the car feels SUPER FAST btw..

we estimate it will easy go over 700 foot pounds of torque as a similar car with less mods done this.

all we need now is for GTC to fine tune it.

again sorry for quality of pics.. 

but its going in a magazine soon - and you can view/read full article there.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

more pics


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Great progress, 

Are you going to use a spacer in the rear to make the wheels a bit more flush? like this example?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

do you know what size spacer its using ?

and is it just rears that have the spacer on ?

cheers


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Jm-Imports said:


> this caused a few maf issues in the software due to the design of intercooler switching the flow, but GTC with thistles help, we managed to get to the bottom of it..


She's gonna be a flyer, Jurgen.:thumbsup:

Have you got any more info with the regards the problems arising from the flow reversal on the intercooler and the intakes?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Feedback wanted - MAF's w/ Intercooler and AF/C w/ oem size af Intakes - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

last pics for now until mag shoot...


some pics from today at my mams as i had the little boy today..
























































and my little lad FAST asleep lol


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*I*

I know it's been mentioned before, but you need to get a decent camera to do your car justice!

It does look good though (I think)...


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

thistle said:


> Feedback wanted - MAF's w/ Intercooler and AF/C w/ oem size af Intakes - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


Thanks for the link, Thistle.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

MiGTR said:


> Thanks for the link, Thistle.


there you go miguel:thumbsup:


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Jm-Imports said:


> there you go miguel:thumbsup:


Certainly makes for interesting reading, just got to see what the long term results will be. It's a credit to Thistle, Ben and yourself for testing and solving these problems for everyone to benefit from. It now answers my question I pointed towards Ben in his thread about the Forge swapped flow intercooler. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Moley, why not in the Gallery ??


----------



## Lutfalla R35 (Nov 23, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> do you know what size spacer its using ?
> 
> and is it just rears that have the spacer on ?
> 
> cheers


rear 20mm spacers
front 15mm spacers

Kics Project Spacers in Stock! 10-30mm - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

dont forget to get Hubcentric Rings aswell... $312 will do the job 

I got this on my car and it looks great!! all the best man


----------

